# Days of Thunder: Yema Taps Kavinsky for New Retro Digital Watch Design



## Medusa

Sold!!!


----------



## Jonathan T

Retro with a futuristic look.


----------



## PS-65

Again, I advise anyone considering a Yema to check online reviews.
They lie to customers. They refuse basic customer rights. Non existent quality control. Watches are most likely cheaply manufactured in China and sold with a huge markup. €195 might sound good, but watch is probably worth less than half that.
It's a 50/50 - you may be the lucky one getting a reasonably nice watch, or you may be the one getting a dud - and note you can't return it.


----------



## Zzyzx

Dang, I love Kavinsky's music, but integrated bracelets really are not my thing.


----------



## AllHorology

Perfect watch to wear when crashing your Testarossa in the hopes of becoming a French ghost DJ


----------



## sopapillas

I do like the design, more than the Hamilton PSR, bulova computron etc. But even just from the pictures, the quality looks pretty low. Seems like a entry level hype train money grab by Yema. Not that that’s a bad thing, just not for me.


----------



## Trhatf

Cole Trickle approves!


----------



## jil_sander

Big fan of Kavinsky!! 
Not so sure about Yema tho.


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## Zzyzx

sopapillas said:


> I do like the design, more than the Hamilton PSR, bulova computron etc. But even just from the pictures, the quality looks pretty low. Seems like a entry level hype train money grab by Yema. Not that that’s a bad thing, just not for me.


Oh my. Yeah, look at this bracelet image. It may be intentional to the design, but still...


----------



## BundyBear

That’s one bloody ugly watch. Yuck. Not for me.


----------



## Casimodo

hmmm ...

I like Kavinsky, the 80's styling ... but Yema's reputation, the fit & finish in the promo pics, and the whole kickstarter thing turn me off completely. 

Also, this is the first time that I see a European price excluding VAT. Normally consumers only see prices including VAT over here. 
I guess that's one way to trick people into thinking it's cheaper than it actually is.


----------



## StufflerMike

No, thank you.


----------



## BobMartian

Pop stars should stick to endorsing colognes


----------



## PhantomLamb

He's not a popstar lol farthest from it. Awesome producer/DJ and the watch is cool but I still wouldn't buy it lol.


----------



## spoolmakdays

After doing some research on Yema watches. I don't trust the company.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

PhantomLamb said:


> He's not a popstar lol farthest from it. Awesome producer/DJ and the watch is cool but I still wouldn't buy it lol.


I don't doubt any of this, but I guess I don't get why a musician would be chosen to help design a wristwatch. A race driver? An astronaut? A sailor? A survival expert? Some guy who's scaled Everest? I get any of those. But a DJ/producer? What complications or non-aesthetic features would be necessary or expected in a musician's watch?


----------



## PhantomLamb

Fahoo Forays said:


> I don't doubt any of this, but I guess I don't get why a musician would be chosen to help design a wristwatch. A race driver? An astronaut? A sailor? A survival expert? Some guy who's scaled Everest? I get any of those. But a DJ/producer? What complications or non-aesthetic features would be necessary or expected in a musician's watch?


Eh maybe it’s just a French thing? I know the record label Ed Banger he used to be signed to did a lot of fashion collabs with French brands so many just another example?


----------



## watchersam

I want that jacket


----------



## PS-65

Fahoo Forays said:


> I don't doubt any of this, but I guess I don't get why a musician would be chosen to help design a wristwatch. A race driver? An astronaut? A sailor? A survival expert? Some guy who's scaled Everest? I get any of those. But a DJ/producer? What complications or non-aesthetic features would be necessary or expected in a musician's watch?


Because Yema is mostly all about fashion and marketing and little about watches?
But everyone to their own I guess ... people love a fad.


----------



## PhantomLamb

watchersam said:


> I want that jacket


I want his car.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

PS-65 said:


> Because Yema is mostly all about fashion and marketing and little about watches?
> But everyone to their own I guess ... people love a fad.


Wow. I didn't know this about Yema. Well, I don't own one, so it's all good.


----------



## ckim52

PS-65 said:


> Because Yema is mostly all about fashion and marketing and little about watches?


I'm going to have to disagree. They have several in-house movements. Are they probably derivative of ETA/Selitta movements? Likely, but it's still something that differentiates them from "fashion" brands. And they have legitimate horological heritage.


----------



## PS-65

ckim52 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree. They have several in-house movements. Are they probably derivative of ETA/Selitta movements? Likely, but it's still something that differentiates them from "fashion" brands. And they have legitimate horological heritage.


Only if you take their word for it. There’s no manufacture going on in France as far as I know. Not of movements nor of the watches. There might be some sort of assembly, but everything I’ve seen points to their ‘in-house’ movements being manufactured in China and delivered as jeweled ebauchés for final ‘assembly’. That’s far from in-house.
The brand may have some legacy, but all that’s left is hot air I’m afraid.
Now they’re just pushing new designs faster than swatch, cheap manufacturing, max profit with no quality control whatsoever. Looks fresh some of them, I got tricked myself. You get far better quality from low end Seiko, Orient and Citizen at 1/4 of the cost.


----------



## ckim52

PS-65 said:


> Only if you take their word for it. There’s no manufacture going on in France as far as I know. Not of movements nor of the watches. There might be some sort of assembly, but everything I’ve seen points to their ‘in-house’ movements being manufactured in China and delivered as jeweled ebauchés for final ‘assembly’. That’s far from in-house.


It's possible, and there's no doubt a large proportion of their components are manufactured overseas, but that's no different than all but a few brands. If you have real info on their movements coming fully or mostly fully assembled from the far East I'd be interested in looking at it. 

But if this is speculation and hyperbole I'll give Yema the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise.


----------



## PS-65

ckim52 said:


> It's possible, and there's no doubt a large proportion of their components are manufactured overseas, but that's no different than all but a few brands. If you have real info on their movements coming fully or mostly fully assembled from the far East I'd be interested in looking at it.
> 
> But if this is speculation and hyperbole I'll give Yema the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise.


As I said there’s no indication ANY manufacturing going on in their workshops. If you claim ‘in-house’ movement you should manufacture at least some parts ‘in-house’, and imo do a FULL assembly of the parts.

Yema do not disclose anything about the manufacturing of their watches and movements, other than they are ‘designed, developed and assembled’ in France. 

There’s no mention anywhere about anything being ‘made in France’ - if these where ‘in-house’ movements, they should certainly be labeled so (that’s the whole point isn’t it?)

There’s absolutely no documentation about their movements, nothing. No patents, no showing off their tech or designs apart from a few generic schematics. If you go to the lengths of investing in your own designs from ground up, surely something has to come out of it!

If their movements were truly in-house it’s unlikely they’d be able to sell watches at €500 unless they employ state of the art robotic assembly, the cost would be too high. Except if majority of assembly takes part in a low cost factory.

I asked Yema directly if they actually used Asian made ebauchés, and they went out of their way not to answer.

There are a couple of non-paid reviews online of their watches too, if you look, suggesting the quality of parts and assembly of movements points to Chinese origin.

Finally, the whole point of using an ‘in-house’ movement is to offer better quality and control of the manufacture, and this obviously comes at a cost. Yema’s don’t offer anything more than decades old standard proven stock movements do. They do not control the manufacture of parts at any level, in fact there’s very little QC at all it seems (My watch is currently on its second tour back to France because someone left a piece of metal or something inside the dome after last fix). The only thing that happened after they went ‘in-house’ is they apparently dropped their prices(!)

You’re of course free to draw your own conclusions, but unless someone document the actual in-house process at Yema, there’s no doubt as to what goes on for me.


----------



## teckel12

This will look so good paired with a Tesla Cyberyuck.


----------



## ckim52

PS-65 said:


> Finally, the whole point of using an ‘in-house’ movement is to offer better quality and control of the manufacture, and this obviously comes at a cost. Yema’s don’t offer anything more than decades old standard proven stock movements do. They do not control the manufacture of parts at any level, in fact there’s very little QC at all it seems (My watch is currently on its second tour back to France because someone left a piece of metal or something inside the dome after last fix). The only thing that happened after they went ‘in-house’ is they apparently dropped their prices(!)


Having a bad experience with the brand will certainly sour your opinion of them. When you send your watch back where does it go? China or France? The fact it goes to France (Morteau) implies they have some level of assembly at that location. Here's an old thread that goes pretty in depth on the movements:









Yema In house movement?


Hey WUS, Anyone have any feedback as to the new in house movement being used in the Yema Superman Heritage? I can’t find a whole lot about it online. They seem to be priced VERY well for a reissue of a classic diver with a full in house movement. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com





Lots of takeaways, mainly that it isn't a direct clone of an ETA 2824 and this tidbit as well:

"First, Morteau, France is only 13km from LeLocle, Switzerland, just across the border and only a 15 minute drive. Second interesting fact, the MBP-1000 is actually an "Ambre MBP-1000". Montres Ambre SA has been making ébauches in Morteau since 1965 and has manufactured watches under different brand names. They purchased Yema in 2009 and moved Yema headquarters from Besançon to Morteau. The result is an in-house movement and the discussion above." via @InKyiv


----------



## teckel12

ckim52 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree. They have several in-house movements. Are they probably derivative of ETA/Selitta movements? Likely, but it's still something that differentiates them from "fashion" brands. And they have legitimate horological heritage.


I want to see this Yema movement factory. If they exist, I'm sure they'd love to share pictures.


----------



## ckim52

teckel12 said:


> I would put big money on their claimed "in-house" movements are nothing more than a custom rotor. IWC heavily modifies some ETA movements and they don't claim they're in-house.
> 
> I want to see this Yema movement factory. If they exist, I'm sure they'd love to share pictures.


I agree about how much stock to put into the in house movement schtick. Here's a link to an interview with a managing director:









This Is How Affordable, Awesome Tool Watches Are Made in France


Yema's Managing Director Christopher Bôle discusses growing up with horology, in-house movements and more.




www.gearpatrol.com





He's pretty clear about not manufacturing on site. So is it more quasi in house? Or is that still within "in house" standards? Your call. Quote below:

"Q. Yema's movements are "designed, developed and assembled in France." Can you share any more detail about their production that enthusiasts would like to know?

A. With a modest yearly output of 30,000 in-house calibers, Yema does not produce sufficient volumes to become a full vertically integrated manufacture, nor does it aim to. Opting for full vertical integration would require five times as many employees to produce the millions of individual components required each year.

For some watch brands like Yema it makes more financial sense to partner with French, Swiss and Asian component suppliers while completing the final assembly in our workshops...
All the initial stages of our in-house calibers production, including R&D, design and prototyping take place in our Morteau workshops."

I sound like such a fanboy lol. I don't really care or more importantly know which claims are true.


----------



## teckel12

Omega, IWC, and other big names give tours of their manufacturing facility. Even micro-brands (like Oak & Oscar) invite the public into their workshop (humble as it is). While many brands don't have public tours, many grant access for press visits. The consistent message here is that these brands (large, small, and even closed off) are proud of what they do.

Why not invite a watch website or some vlogger into your manufacturing facility to show it off and get some free press?


----------



## PS-65

ckim52 said:


> I agree about how much stock to put into the in house movement schtick. Here's a link to an interview with a managing director:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Is How Affordable, Awesome Tool Watches Are Made in France
> 
> 
> Yema's Managing Director Christopher Bôle discusses growing up with horology, in-house movements and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gearpatrol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty clear about not manufacturing on site. So is it more quasi in house? Or is that still within "in house" standards? Your call. Quote below:
> 
> "Q. Yema's movements are "designed, developed and assembled in France." Can you share any more detail about their production that enthusiasts would like to know?
> 
> A. With a modest yearly output of 30,000 in-house calibers, Yema does not produce sufficient volumes to become a full vertically integrated manufacture, nor does it aim to. Opting for full vertical integration would require five times as many employees to produce the millions of individual components required each year.
> 
> For some watch brands like Yema it makes more financial sense to partner with French, Swiss and Asian component suppliers while completing the final assembly in our workshops...
> All the initial stages of our in-house calibers production, including R&D, design and prototyping take place in our Morteau workshops."
> 
> I sound like such a fanboy lol. I don't really care or more importantly know which claims are true.


First, no, if you don't manufacture parts it's not inhouse. That should go without saying. Technically in-house means entirely designed and manufactured 'in-house'. Practically, of course that's very hard, but at least some manufacturing of parts I'd say is still required - you know, enough to slab a 'made in France' tag on it at least (that's 45% of the value created in France I believe). What we're talking about here is at best a 'proprietary' movement.

Second, 30.000 watches may look modest, but there are plenty that does more or less properly full vertical at this scale. Oris sells about that number I think, and they offer proper in-house movements in some watches. Damasko sells way less, and I consider their offerings true in-house, as they make 90% of the parts. Neither sells watches at less than €500 though, which I think is the biggest give away - this is not possible in Europe at this scale.

Third. The claim that it takes '5 times' as many employees is just laughable. Yes, of course it needs more employees. That IS the point. There are still the same number of people involved, but when it's made 'in-house', those are YOUR people, not those of a subcontractor. 

Fourth, making your own movements is not a decision that makes 'financial' sense. It's a decision based on the desire for control. To control the complete process, and then being able to deliver more unique products with better quality than you would if you choose to use suppliers. The financial sound decision is to source steady, well-known work horse movements at the desired spec/price. I can't see any way a watch maker of this size can undercut Seiko or Miyota at either quality, reliability or price unless they cut serious corners. 

Fifth, look at the way Yema use marketing. They focus immensely around their heritage, their 'in-house' movements and aesthetics. But heritage don't mean anything if you don't still do all the work, and in-house don't mean much either if you can't document and explain why it's actually better than a stock movement. In-house is not an argument if it is not of better quality for the price. Because a known stock movement is always the safer and cheaper option for buyers, since they are very reliable and easily serviceable almost anywhere. It's all marketing talk, nothing of substance. Then there's their habit of blanket all of the watch blogs with paid 'reviews'. It's almost impossible to find any in depth real and honest reviews of any of their watches, because they have so much paid content crowding out search results. Do you see any other watch maker spending this amount of resources this way? Along with the constant discounting they offer on their site and when launching new designs on Kickstarter ...

They are very good at marketing though, and they do have good looking watches with distinct designs. They're just of rather mediocre quality, sadly, and overpriced even with the discounts. And I'm not alone in experiencing this. I know I overpaid for my Yema, but it was still just €400 + taxes, not the end of the world, and at one point I hope they will fix it, and at least I can enjoy the looks for as long as it runs - no way will i pay hundreds to service it when it dies ...


----------



## PS-65

teckel12 said:


> Omega, IWC, and other big names give tours of their manufacturing facility. Even micro-brands (like Oak & Oscar) invite the public into their workshop (humble as it is). While many brands don't have public tours, many grant access for press visits. The consistent message here is that these brands (large, small, and even closed off) are proud of what they do.
> 
> Why not invite a watch website or some vlogger into your manufacturing facility to show it off and get some free press?


They do offer tours. I have a standing offer to come visit if I pass by. If I do, I might even. I'm pretty sure there IS some kind of assembly, servicing and stuff going on. Just not any manufacturing, and not the level of assembly I'd want to see for someone claiming they are 'in-house'.


----------



## ckim52

PS-65 said:


> Technically in-house means entirely designed and manufactured 'in-house'. Practically, of course that's very hard, but at least some manufacturing of parts I'd say is still required - you know, enough to slab a 'made in France' tag on it at least (that's 45% of the value created in France I believe). What we're talking about here is at best a 'proprietary' movement.


This is what I was getting at. At what % would you be satisfied that it's in house? If a single component is outsourced, is it no longer in house? Is in house even desirable at this price point? If they buy a plant overseas that manufacturers the parts does that count? As far as the "heritage" this is a classic venture capital move. Revive a dead brand and talk about history though it doesn't really exist, except copywrites etc. Sounds like you have an axe to grind with them, which is fine. Paying retail on a Yema is not a wise move but that wouldn't necessarily make me call into question their entire business model. Your call though.


----------



## PS-65

I don’t think anyone would consider something made ‘in-house’ unless at least majority of parts and full assembly actually takes part ‘in-house’. For whatever components sourced, there should also be a proper explanation for why. Transparency and honesty goes a long way. The way Yema use it, is pure marketing. I don’t like it, they deceive people. Not honest.

The case with owning a plant in a low cost country is of course interesting. Seiko have plants in different countries, so not all their watches are made in Japan, but I still consider them made by Seiko through and through. Might be more difficult to hide actual provenance though, and now Yema is doing all they can to give the impression their watches are mostly made in their French workshops. Also dishonest.

Is it desirable with an in-house movement at this price point? There’s probably a reason Yema use the phrase. Anyone with some understanding knows it comes with caveats though. An Orient Bambino has an in-house Japan made movement at €100. Not sure anyone cares that much?


----------



## Dedcakes

I have a Yema Heritage GMT that I feel is good quality but I’m skeptical of the Kavinsky for some of the comments made here. I’m not sure why this one also had to become a kickstarter watch and that kind of turns me off from it.


----------



## teckel12

PS-65 said:


> They do offer tours. I have a standing offer to come visit if I pass by. If I do, I might even. I'm pretty sure there IS some kind of assembly, servicing and stuff going on. Just not any manufacturing, and not the level of assembly I'd want to see for someone claiming they are 'in-house'.


Interesting. So they're just trying to be very clever with their marketing by saying "designed, developed and assembled in France" as they can't just say "French made". So "design and developed" is writing up the specifications to their manufacturing partners in Asia and Switzerland. And "assembled" is probably something on the lines of movement+dial+hands+case=assembled watch. I'd be interested if they do their own service and regulation or farm that out as well. 

None of this is wrong. Not implying there's any issue with doing this. It just really smells as marketing BS or trying to trick the public when they claim "in-house movement" then admit to not doing the manufacturing in-house, and carefully remove the word "manufacturing" from their "designed, developed and assembled in France" tag line.


----------



## PS-65

teckel12 said:


> Interesting. So they're just trying to be very clever with their marketing by saying "designed, developed and assembled in France" as they can't just say "French made". So "design and developed" is writing up the specifications to their manufacturing partners in Asia and Switzerland. And "assembled" is probably something on the lines of movement+dial+hands+case=assembled watch. I'd be interested if they do their own service and regulation or farm that out as well.
> 
> None of this is wrong. Not implying there's any issue with doing this. It just really smells as marketing BS or trying to trick the public when they claim "in-house movement" then admit to not doing the manufacturing in-house, and carefully remove the word "manufacturing" from their "designed, developed and assembled in France" tag line.


Exactly. ‘Assembly’ is a very ambiguous claim. Most will just think they assemble everything, some might even conclude they then ‘make’ it. By dismissing the importance of where the parts actually comes from, voila, they have a watch everyone believes is mostly made by Yema in France - without ever actually saying it. They know their marketing.


----------



## teckel12

PS-65 said:


> Exactly. ‘Assembly’ is a very ambiguous claim. Most will just think they assemble everything, some might even conclude they then ‘make’ it. By dismissing the importance of where the parts actually comes from, voila, they have a watch everyone believes is mostly made by Yema in France - without ever actually saying it. They know their marketing.


Too bad they don't know quality control.


----------



## Jpstepancic

you lost me at "yema"


----------



## ckim52

On the topic of this particular watch, it's very Daft Punk.


----------



## n8schleicher

I love the black version of the design a lot and consider stepping in on this one. No problem with kickstarter for me since I backed some other brands' watches there.
I also have no bad feelings about the YEMA-brand and I own 3 of their mecha-quartz chronos and 2 of their automatic Navygrafs. The calibres run quite well at +/-10-15s/d and I had no QC-issues on receiving these watches and I think, there are major watch brands that are more overpriced for the quality you get...
I had to send one of the automatics back to their Morteau workshop for repair as the second hand popped off when winding the watch. That warranty-covered repair was quite fast and professional - so I have little doubt they have a bunch of watchmaking experts on hand at their workshop there.

Conclusion: I think, the quality is reasonable, I like most of their designs a lot and it is nothing everyone wears or has got in his/her collection - and that counts for me... No bad feelings there when buying a mechanical YEMA for around 6-700 € or a quartz for around 3-400 €.


----------



## BDigital2000

ckim52 said:


> On the topic of this particular watch, it's very Daft Punk.


I would agree. I could see this in one of their videos.


----------



## kherova

I like the idea, but not the execution. Would rather go with a Bulova Computron.








OG


----------



## spoolmakdays

Yema Navygraf Heritage (Review) – In-house caliber or bunch of c**p?


Today we are looking at a watch from a brand I wanted to check out for some time and finally I got a sample in for review. I’m going to skip the history lesson as it has been talked abou…




kaminskyblog.com





I thought this was an interesting look at Yema.


----------



## Squaretail

A) This thing is hideous. 

2) Yema poor quality control

c) It seems like maybe it's safer to buy a digital watch, but if anyone could mess that up, it's yema. It's unclear to me why any legitimate watchmaker with in-house movement capability and legitimate horological heritage would need to rely on kickstarter.

Avoid. Avoid. Avoid.


----------



## TR007

Nope nope nope, I really dislike the model.


----------



## Marzook1

@PS-65, I always thought they were made in France.


----------



## Chascomm

Regarding the marketing blurb above, all I can say is that if you are actully old enough to remember that era, if you think that this watch 'screams' 1980s to you, then I suggest you get your hearing aids adjusted. By the 1980s, the only place you could get a new LED watch was in the USSR. Perhaps if the LED incorporated a graphic equalizer for your stereo, then it would scream 1980s.


----------



## PS-65

Chascomm said:


> Regarding the marketing blurb above, all I can say is that if you are actully old enough to remember that era, if you think that this watch 'screams' 1980s to you, then I suggest you get your hearing aids adjusted. By the 1980s, the only place you could get a new LED watch was in the USSR. Perhaps if the LED incorporated a graphic equalizer for your stereo, then it would scream 1980s.


Yeah, I thought this LED stuff was a brief part of the 70's only? tech completely drained the battery, which is why you had to push the button to see time. Very quickly superseded by LCD, which I remember was the actual thing of the early 80's at least ... do I remember correct? Think just about 1980 was the time I got my first Casio actually ...


----------



## PS-65

Marzook1 said:


> @PS-65, I always thought they were made in France.


So did I. Not anymore. I'm pretty sure they would've said so outright if they were. Now they are just going out of their way to create a sense that they are made in France, but nowhere do they actually mention 'made in' or 'manufactured in'. Makes it pretty clear to me.


----------



## Marzook1

That is a shame. Beautiful watches that I would have gladly purchase if it were'nt for QC issues.


----------



## Seif90

Thomas Hundal said:


> The cassette futurism revival has been raging strong for several years now. From legions of retrowave musicians to a new generation of youths dreaming of Sonny Crockett’s white Testarossa, it really seems like the 1980s are here to stay.
> 
> Not willing to rest on their laurels, the horologists at legendary French luxury watchmaker Yema have teamed up with prominent retrowave artist Kavinsky to design a retro-futurist LED digital watch that simply screams DAT tapes and DeLoreans.
> 
> So who is Kavinsky? He’s a French musician heavily-inspired by 1980s electropop and one of the pioneering forces behind retrowave music. His song _Nightcall_ made it onto the soundtrack for 2011’s Drive and his album _OutRun_ made it to number two on the French charts. Perhaps adding to the allure, his character follows an interesting fictional backstory. The tale goes that he died after crashing his Testarossa in 1986, only to reappear as a zombie making electronic music in 2006. Not exactly the sort of artist you’d expect to team up with a watchmaker, right?
> 
> View attachment 16474358
> 
> 
> Look a bit deeper and you’ll learn that Kavinsky is one of the most acclaimed electronic artists of the 21st century, having pioneered the retrowave sound and toured with acts from Daft Punk to Justice. Having shaped the world of music and art, he’s now turning to fashion while promoting the release of his new album, _Reborn_.
> 
> Speaking of fashion, this 130-gram watch simply oozes style. Measuring in at 42 millimeters wide by 35.5 millimeters tall, the octagonal 316L stainless steel case is a sight to behold. Featuring bold beveled corners, fine line engraving and a hybrid brushed and polished finish, it suits the angular red LED display perfectly. Of course, the case is also available in black for those seeking a stealthier look. The display itself is fairly rudimentary, each number displayed in seven-segment style reminiscent of 1980s technology. In fact, it’s surprisingly similar to the LED technology pioneered by Yema in the 1970s.
> 
> View attachment 16474359
> 
> 
> One interesting twist to this watch is that the soft LED glow is only visible when pressing the side button, an interesting bit of privacy that’s designed to save battery life and provide a sense of intimacy. Also on tap are both 12- and 24-hour display settings, month, date and year. As far as engravings go, this piece keeps things fairly tasteful. The Yema brand name is engraved just below the LED display, Kavinsky’s mongram is engraved on the stainless steel bracelet’s clasp while the backplate features Kavinsky’s logo, a bespoke limited-edition serial number and some key specifications.
> 
> Pricing for this limited edition watch is very compelling. Through Yema’s unorthodox Kickstarter campaign, one watch is available for _€_195 excluding VAT, one watch and a signed collector’s vinyl of Kavinsky’s new album _Reborn_ is €222 excluding VAT and a bundle of two watches is €379 excluding VAT. Free shipping is included, with these timepieces set to ship in June. Ordering opens on March 18, so if retrowave is your style, you might want to hop on this watch before it’s gone.
> 
> Learn more here.
> 
> View attachment 16474360


I like the look of that watch


----------



## Dedcakes

Wow, that kickstarter has been incredibly successful in the first hour.


----------



## PS-65

Absolutely crazy people actually want to pay €200 + VAT for a LED watch with unspecified quartz movement that's likely made in China. I mean, if it's your thing, but really, that's not cheap. Not comparing the two, but an Apple watch starts at €300 incl VAT, retail. Also made in China, but at least it's better specified ...

Marketing is a funny thing ...


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

If you’re looking for a slick, futuristic looking watch this might be it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

